# Mirror fallen out of 5D - self repair ?



## Sporgon (Dec 14, 2012)

Our Building Panoramics 5d MK1's mirror has finally fallen off its perch after seven years.

I know this is a design fault and Canon modify the mirror free of charge, but has anyone tried to glue the mirror back themselves ? It seems like a very light dot of super glue on the four little cushions / adhering points would fix it.

I'd appreciate experience from anyone who's fixed this themselves.

Thanks,


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 14, 2012)

The mirror box failure can be fixed by canon for free. It an issue on all 5Ds. I ran almost 120,000 photos thru mine before it felt on its last leg, and sold it. Never had the mirror fall out on my 5Dc.


----------



## victorwol (Dec 14, 2012)

If you glue it yourself, and for some reason goes wrong, you just burned your chance to get it fixed professionally and for free..


----------



## dppaskewitz (Dec 14, 2012)

In spring of this year, I sent my 5Dc to Canon for the free fix (before the mirror fell out). Good service, relatively quick turn around and I'm pretty sure they cleaned my sensor. Sending to Canon is the painless way to go.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies Guys. Better send it off to Canon. In the meantime I'll just have to slum it with the mk2


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Dec 14, 2012)

On the positive side, you now have the full-frame mirrorless camera everybody is waiting for.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Dec 14, 2012)

Knut Skywalker said:


> On the positive side, you now have the full-frame mirrorless camera everybody is waiting for.



LOL


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Dec 14, 2012)

Knut Skywalker said:


> On the positive side, you now have the full-frame mirrorless camera everybody is waiting for.



Good form, hahaha


----------



## distant.star (Dec 14, 2012)

Knut Skywalker said:


> On the positive side, you now have the full-frame mirrorless camera everybody is waiting for.



That's great!!

Also, you don't have to fool around with all that focus and metering falderal. Put it on manual, point and shoot! Probably get more "art" shots than a room full of photography students that way!


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 14, 2012)

Knut Skywalker said:


> On the positive side, you now have the full-frame mirrorless camera everybody is waiting for.



ROFLMAO ;D


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 14, 2012)

red5 said:


> i recommend not fixing it yourself. It's not impossible, but you don't want to have uneven amounts of glue dry on one side. If it does dry unevenly, the image viewed by the mirror may be slightly distorted. Canon will fix it for free even if it's years after warranty. I am just speaking for myself on that matter though. I had 2 5D classics. 1st once got fixed in 2010. 2nd one fixed in 2011.



Thanks red5, that's a valid point that I hadn't considered.

I wouldn't want my view of the world to be any more distorted than it already is ;D


----------



## bvukich (Dec 14, 2012)

Knut Skywalker said:


> On the positive side, you now have the full-frame mirrorless camera everybody is waiting for.



I read that while drinking something...

...you owe me a new keyboard


----------



## pwp (Dec 14, 2012)

Knut Skywalker said:


> On the positive side, you now have the full-frame mirrorless camera everybody is waiting for.


 ;D Hah! Fabulous idea. I've been considering the EOS M but now I know for sure I can just rip the mirror out of my 5DC and give it a new lease of life. It's been languishing on the shelf for a couple of years now. Yippee! 

Should it be named the 5D-CM? Or is that a naming conflict with an old Hasselblad CM film body?

-PW


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 15, 2012)

pwp said:


> Knut Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> > On the positive side, you now have the full-frame mirrorless camera everybody is waiting for.
> ...



I wouldn't get too excited about it : I can conclusively report that the 5D works better with the mirror in ! 

Now I know what Live View is for..............


----------



## risc32 (Dec 29, 2012)

I sent my 5dc into canon back when they posted the mirror issue. At the time they told me it would take something like 2 weeks for the repair because the glue had to dry. i thought, well, i guess it's special glue. i had my camera back in my hands within a week. i was a bit confused about the speed, but all seemed well, so i wasn't about to complain about them being to fast.


----------



## trojdor (Dec 29, 2012)

Sporgon said:


> Our Building Panoramics 5d MK1's mirror has finally fallen off its perch after seven years.
> 
> I know this is a design fault and Canon modify the mirror free of charge, but has anyone tried to glue the mirror back themselves ? It seems like a very light dot of super glue on the four little cushions / adhering points would fix it.
> 
> ...




You don't use super glue inside a camera! Cyanoacrylates (super glues) outgass a slight white plastic 'fog' which adheres to anything close by...like sensors. And then solidifies. That's why you'll sometimes see light white fingerprints inside the superglue package itself. 

That discovery, by the way, led to putting super glue in a sealed box like an aquarium to 'pull' fingerprints from objects that traditionally couldn't be fingerprinted. The resulting residue is basically permanent and cannot be removed.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 29, 2012)

Canon does not just glue a new mirror in, they modify the part that holds it so it won't fail again. Gluing it yourself is a really bad idea.


----------

